# Lights on mirrors.



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Heres what I want to do (not originally my idea [doug!], but is something I definatley want to do). I want to put some really thin/low profile led's on my mirrors. Thing is what light? I was going to go with those surface mount nova's that another member here has under the badge on his f250, but before I do, is there anything else that would be better? 
I would love to find something clear if they make it but otherwise amber! (picture is just for referance of the truck it's going on)


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i've been trying to find some nice ones for my explorer also, i havent come across any that really stuck out to me as good looking and bright enough.

so i'm interested if anyone comes up with a good choice also.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Colin I think your best bet would be whelen LIN4's. They offer them in split colors too I think.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I was thinking of something along the lines of this. Maybe not this specifically but this "style"
http://cgi.ebay.com/NOVA-SLULTRA-Police-Fire-Firefighter-LED-Strobe-


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

The Novas are nice, thin and pretty bright.

I bought some Nova SL-WIC3 LEDs that I'll be installing on my truck....they are bigger than the Ultras, same thicknes though.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

DC, where did you happen to find those?


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

WilliamOak;693451 said:


> I was thinking of something along the lines of this. Maybe not this specifically but this "style"
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NOVA-SLULTRA-Police-Fire-Firefighter-LED-Strobe-


I have been running the SLULTRA's for a couple of years now, and have had no problems with them. They are very bright, and thin. I believe i got mine from strobes n more.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

WilliamOak;693478 said:


> DC, where did you happen to find those?


http://www.strobesnmore.com/nova-sl-wic-3-wide-angle-leds.html

Looks like I'll finally have time to install them this week. Between plowing and moving snow with the skid steer I hadn't had much free time since they came in.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

This might sound like a stupid ? DC, but on strobes n more, they are sold individually and not in pairs correct? I looked, doesnt say anywhere, but I would have to assume they are sold induvidually unless you tell me otherwise lol.
I think the Slultra is exactly what I'm after.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep, all their pricing is individually.


They are really pretty bright......damn near was blind for a minute after playing with the patterns using a cordless drill battery


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

WilliamOak;693492 said:


> I think the Slultra is exactly what I'm after.


You will not find a thinner lighthead, but keep in mind that their output will be more directional than something like a LIN4, meaning that when looking at the truck head-on or directly at the side of the truck, the lights will not be as bright, although for your purpose they are probably adequate.

TO give you an example, the LEDs on the mirrors of this truck are LIN4's


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Why?  You have a full sized light bar on there, Throw in some hide aways and be done. anything more is what I would call Whackerish.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

why wouldn't you consider hide aways wackerish?


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

murphyslaw;696750 said:


> why wouldn't you consider hide aways wackerish?


Hideaways in the corners help with, well, the blind coners/intersections/snowbanks that obscure vision. Lighting your truck up like it were a UFO is whackerish. JMO.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

you can never have to many lights, light it up like a UFO


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Can anyone post pictures of their superduty with LED's on the mirrors.
I'm thinking about putting a set on and want to see what they look like


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I like the Novas, but what about some TIR3s or something in the grille?


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

I will have mine done hopefully by next weekend. The wiring is in just waiting on the strobes.


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;699762 said:


> I like the Novas, but what about some TIR3s or something in the grille?


Puts the light output in a completely different place. Mirror LEDs are for "intersection angles" Grille lights really only take care of people directly in front of you.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Exactly, the point of them being on the mirror is that the light output is a little more off axis to the truck... as of right now if you stood at the front of the truck on an angle you would only get the light from the rotator.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

NickGB;702039 said:


> Puts the light output in a completely different place. Mirror LEDs are for "intersection angles" Grille lights really only take care of people directly in front of you.


Maybe if you use a directional light head but something like a lin3 will put light all over the place. Also, the mirror style on his dodge are nearly parallel with the front of the truck, so with them on the front side of the mirror and pointing foward, I think plenty of light will be seen. Grille lights are normally blocked by the plow so there isnt much use in them, trust me, I have them and it was a waste.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

OK finally got them done yesterday. These are the Nova SLWIC3 with the split pattern in amber. I need to hook up with George to video my lights for you guys.


----------



## rickbays (Nov 2, 2008)

With the leds on the mirror does it bother you in the cab, We talked about adding them this year has me are doing more crowded parking lots. After talking about it we decided to hold off till we could get some input.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

They look great, a video would be nice to see. How hard were they to install? I mean did you have to remove the interior of the door panel, or just the plastic piece inside the door by the mirror, I'm guessing you routed the wires thru the mirror then what? I'm thinking of doing the same thing on an '06 F250, but want to know how long/hard it is to do a clean install!!! Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

The whole door panel has to come off. You will also have to remove the panel near you feet in order to feed the wire throught the door and into the truck. I have about 4 hours just installing the lights and running the wires throught the mirror arms. Then you still have to feed it throught the door and wire it to a switch.

I used them the last couple of nights and i dont even notice them unless i shoot snow up off the tire.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Thought I took a pic of mine, I will have to get another one tomorrow.


----------



## part-timer (Feb 6, 2009)

Look on strobesnmore.com Under led then dash and grill you can find a mini led strobe by Soundoff called the Ghost, they have some videos with them and they look nice.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

Sirennet.com has the ghost as well. they do look nice. I think I may have to pick some up to angle under my mirrors.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Get the sound off gost so you dont have to drill in you mirror


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I;ll drill in it. I dont care I have already drilled holes in it and mounted TIR 3's. Dont really trust tape..........


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Here are some pics of my LED's on my mirrors. All the wires are inside the mirrors. Took my all day to do both mirrors. I love them though. Hated having them in my headlights. After 25+ hrs it gets taxing seeing the reflection off the plow.


----------

